# Casting platform diy



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone made a casting platform on the cheap? I built one of of an old chrome plated shower chair but it’s beginning to rust. I’m looking for ideas on how to build something durable and good/professional looking. My budget just isn’t big enough to spend what a nice new or even used one costs! Thanks for any ideas or help!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Schedule 80 PVC or you can buy aluminum or stainless pipe and handrail fittings but by then you could buy a basic one or used.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Cheap is PVC or wood. Couple sacks of concrete stacked up like a pyramid, your cooler, old metal chair, step stool, I really have no other idea. Sometimes you have to do it right one time. Mine is 21 years old.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

PVC will be fine. Look for PVC furniture fittings and you can assemble it in minutes. A whole lot nicer than regular fittings.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> PVC will be fine. Look for PVC furniture fittings and you can assemble it in minutes. A whole lot nicer than regular fittings.


Are those available at somewhere like Home Depot?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Rwhellmer said:


> Are those available at somewhere like Home Depot?


Never seen them there but try this

https://pvcpipesupplies.com/pvc-fit...ofp0BxMQ9myha8TxcHGY7oUaCdDbL8c8aAod5EALw_wcB

What would be really cool would be to build it out of pic and sleeve the entire platform with black fiberglass and it would look like a carbon fiber platform.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Rwhellmer said:


> Are those available at somewhere like Home Depot?


Some patio furniture stores have it in stock (for repairs)...


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I was thinking of glassing some leftover 1” foam core with 1808 and throwing on some PVC Legs when I get done with my project. Maybe some painted angle aluminum for a frame from HD?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> I was thinking of glassing some leftover 1” foam core with 1808 and throwing on some PVC Legs when I get done with my project. Maybe some painted angle aluminum for a frame from HD?


Take the pvc, rough it up with sandpaper, and roll it over the 1808. Now you have fiberglass legs 

There is a post in the vendor section? of a guy who made some with carbon sleeves. Fiberglass sleeves can also be bought, or as I said, roll sheets of fg around a mandrel (can be pvc, foam insulation for AC units, etc) tightly, let cure, cut to length and attach to your platform...

Edit: here is a link - https://www.microskiff.com/threads/tiller-extension.57432/page-3#post-545538


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Rwhellmer said:


> Are those available at somewhere like Home Depot?


You can’t find furniture grade PVC at Lowes or HD, but you can order it in to your closest store using their online sites and then pick it up. However, I don’t think it was cheaper than the site Duck posted.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> You can’t find furniture grade PVC at Lowes or HD, but you can order it in to your closest store using their online sites and then pick it up. However, I don’t think it was cheaper than the site Duck posted.
> 
> Nate


I did not post the site as an endorsement, just did a search and that is one of the many sites that sell the necessary parts.

BTW- where have you been lately?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

DuckNut said:


> I did not post the site as an endorsement, just did a search and that is one of the many sites that sell the necessary parts.
> 
> BTW- where have you been lately?


I’ve looked into furniture PVC before and seem to recall that being the case.

I’ve been lurking. Only certain posts pique my interest.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I’ve looked into furniture PVC before and seem to recall that being the case.
> 
> I’ve been lurking. Only certain posts pique my interest.
> 
> Nate


I know you made contact with Roscoe, have you heard from him? Did he ever finish?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

DuckNut said:


> I know you made contact with Roscoe, have you heard from him? Did he ever finish?


I lost his number unfortunately. I haven’t heard from him since his last forum post. I am now way north of him.

Nate


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Not DIY but very reasonably priced. Made in Miami. I have one on my jon boat and have zero complaints. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Cast...327361?hash=item3d5a243501:g:NccAAOSwTIhaigtR


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

You can buy a "piece" of plywood rather than a sheet at HD and they aso have 2by's for as little as 3 or 4$.
Now you'd be into it for around 10/12$
Epoxy coating to finish it off, with some rubber cut from an inner tube glued to the feet, turnbuckle and eye bolts to hold it down. 
Not counting the epoxy your into it for maybe $20.00?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mro said:


> You can buy a "piece" of plywood rather than a sheet at HD and they aso have 2by's for as little as 3 or 4$.
> Now you'd be into it for around 10/12$
> Epoxy coating to finish it off, with some rubber cut from an inner tube glued to the feet, turnbuckle and eye bolts to hold it down.
> Not counting the epoxy your into it for maybe $20.00?


I’d go with a $50 ice chest for double duty


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

So I fish on a stumpy river in eastern NC that eats trolling motors for breakfast. A couple of years ago I noticed several discarded TM carbon shafts had collected near our cabin. So a wooden top with carbon TM shafts fo legs.


----------



## MertDer (Jun 20, 2020)

I recently bought a sofa and saw everything you need in a furniture store why not try these out. The furniture and components in this store are very high quality, consultants will tell you what is best to choose and what material is right for you.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

dan_giddyup said:


> Not DIY but very reasonably priced. Made in Miami. I have one on my jon boat and have zero complaints.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Cast...327361?hash=item3d5a243501:g:NccAAOSwTIhaigtR


That's a bargain. I've made one before and it's a lot of time spent tig welding, plus argon, rod, and materials.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

For anyone still looking for a DIY route I put this one together with scrap supplies I had around in the garage.
While it is far from perfect it is light and I have told a few friends to do their best to break it while up front, so far it is still standing.

it was a fun little project but I will still likely buy a metal one.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

@BrownDog What did you use for the core material in the legs?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> @BrownDog What did you use for the core material in the legs?


wood dowel rod


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've done all the diy casting platforms. First step stools plastic and metal. You can get a cheap step ladder that can get you high as you want. Then there's PVC I used 40 grade, made a square frame and legs, a Starboard top in white, worked great. Your best option is a roto molded cooler from Walmart, Cosco for $100 or less. Get some Kennedy tie downs and roll


----------

